# Can my Kindle Fire access my network's shared folders?



## jbcohen

At home I have a wireless network that I have hooked my Kindle fire to however I am not accessing the shared drives on my network can my kindle fire access those shared drives?  If so how do I accomplish that?


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

jbcohen said:


> At home I have a wireless network that I have hooked my Kindle fire to however I am not accessing the shared drives on my network can my kindle fire access those shared drives? If so how do I accomplish that?


Natively I don't think the fire can, there is a program called ES Explorer, it's a great program and free for roaming your file structures, I believe they have an option for networked drives.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Not at this time and certainly not natively.

There are Apps in development that will allow for 'File Explorer' style browsing of your home network. There may be one on the Android market that you can install.

I recently installed DropBox on my Fire and have been using that to access files that I want to view from my Fire. Of course there is some setup involved to move the home files onto DropBox but that didn't take very long.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

bxs122 said:


> Not at this time and certainly not natively.
> 
> There are Apps in development that will allow for 'File Explorer' style browsing of your home network. There may be one on the Android market that you can install.
> 
> I recently installed DropBox on my Fire and have been using that to access files that I want to view from my Fire. Of course there is some setup involved to move the home files onto DropBox but that didn't take very long.


ES File Explorer is on the amazon market. My brother uses it to install my games for testing. And in the description it states:
**Explore your Bluetooth, LAN, FTP, and Local files*

You should have no problem using this to browse your WiFi enabled computers and shared drives.

ES File Explorer Amazon

Quoted from a review:
_"It works great, not only giving me full access to all of the files and folders on the Fire but also giving me full access to the shared files on my LAN as well (and it also has FTP capabilities)."_


----------



## Djworton

I use es explorer,  just click on the LAN tab, and select ADD then SCAN ,it should pickup your shared folders on the wifi network,any problems its probably av software or firewall.
Works great i stream movies,music and install apps across it.
Hope this helps

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## B.A. Spangler

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> ES File Explorer is on the amazon market. My brother uses it to install my games for testing. And in the description it states:
> **Explore your Bluetooth, LAN, FTP, and Local files*
> 
> You should have no problem using this to browse your WiFi enabled computers and shared drives.
> 
> ES File Explorer Amazon
> 
> Quoted from a review:
> _"It works great, not only giving me full access to all of the files and folders on the Fire but also giving me full access to the shared files on my LAN as well (and it also has FTP capabilities)."_


Certainly going to give this a look - very cool. Thanx for the clarification.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

bxs122 said:


> Certainly going to give this a look - very cool. Thanx for the clarification.


Hey no problem, It's a really great program, used it for my Android phones and tablets. So far, no issues with any of it. Solid code.


----------

